# Radion XR15 Freshwater



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

So, I'm in the process of setting up a planted Cade CB900. Curently cycling with ADA amazonia. A few days left yet before getting on to deciding the scape, or at least try to decide!

I bit the bullet after much back and forth and bought 2 x Radion XR15. They're very new, so not much on her eor online yet. Anyone have experience running these? Was down to these puppies or Kessil Tuna Sun.

I am loving the programmable lighting phases.

Has anyone had these running for a while? How are they performing?


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Man i wish i had the coin to do all that:/


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=701049


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Mark.burns43 said:


> Man i wish i had the coin to do all that:/


If you can, the build quality is incredible and the ability to suctomise timing/light is incredible.

It is pricey, but under the Kessil Tuna Sun still and more customisable.

Just set it all up with the Cade hanging kit. looks good so far. Will be planting next week... so proof will be in the pudding!


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

took me a minute to realize what the word suctomise was supposed to be.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ya id def need two of those babies. Show some pics when you can. Thanks


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm curious, are your fans on 24/7 on that unit? or does it trigger at a certain time? I can't seem to find confirmation that these have thermal switches unlike their XR30s. This feels like my reef units with the triggered cooling.

I've had the fixture for a couple of weeks and have played with the program a couple of times and found a good combo of colours - lots of UV, greens, reds, and whites - with medium amounts of blues. The fixture works great for shorter tanks, as on my 20" cube, the light seems fairly low near the bottom. Nonetheless, the plants are growing well and looking pretty happy (except downoi.. but doubt it has anything to do with the light). But, the reds aren't as strong in certain plants, you get some dark reds, but nothing fluorescent like using T5s.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

skanderson said:


> took me a minute to realize what the word suctomise was supposed to be.


 oops



Mark.burns43 said:


> Ya id def need two of those babies. Show some pics when you can. Thanks


up soon...scape driving me slightly mad!



Default said:


> I'm curious, are your fans on 24/7 on that unit? or does it trigger at a certain time? I can't seem to find confirmation that these have thermal switches unlike their XR30s. This feels like my reef units with the triggered cooling.


Its triggered randmly by heat I'm guessing. only really comes on when the office gets warmer and its not cooling down with ambient air



Default said:


> I've had the fixture for a couple of weeks and have played with the program a couple of times and found a good combo of colours - lots of UV, greens, reds, and whites - with medium amounts of blues. The fixture works great for shorter tanks, as on my 20" cube, the light seems fairly low near the bottom. Nonetheless, the plants are growing well and looking pretty happy (except downoi.. but doubt it has anything to do with the light). But, the reds aren't as strong in certain plants, you get some dark reds, but nothing fluorescent like using T5s.


How high is it off the tank. mine are around 29cm right now but may lower it a little to get good coverage.

Bump: So here they are on the Radeon Rail mouynt (long) - its quite awkward given that they haven't quite work the rails to a standard 3 foot thickness. Not inlove with how the fixture is currently hanging in this way off the light rails. 

Will probably go with a DIY job once the tank is done.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

ropate said:


> oops
> 
> 
> up soon...scape driving me slightly mad!
> ...


It's nice to know that your light is also heat trigger, as I was told they are suppose to be like the XR30s with constant fan operation. I'm just concerned that it requires so much heat for it to be trigger..

I have mine mounted on the ecotech RMS, it keeps the light 8" about the water. I personally don't like how ecotech designed the rail mounts, but you won't need a 3 foot rail! The lights coverage per unit is roughly ~30x30" with the included 120* lenses, so you would want the lights more centralized than having them near the outside. I have mine 8" above a 20" cube and get lots of light spilling out the sides, so don't mount them too high or too close to the edge, you'll just end up wasting the light with the included lenses.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Default said:


> I have mine 8" above a 20" cube and get lots of light spilling out the sides, so don't mount them too high or too close to the edge, you'll just end up wasting the light with the included lenses.


Yeah thanks, heres a frontal tank shot. i think they may be too high still and i can see that the light at the base of the tank is not as bright as i expected. A little worried as I'll be using a light sucking dwarf hairgrass as carpet.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Full Tank Setup is here....will start a journal to get some advice!

Cade CB900


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Great looking tank.
You would be perfectly fine with DHG, my cube is the same height as your tank and I have Monte Carlo as my carpet with several red plants as well. The light output on these units were not exactly what I expected, I am familiar with their reef units and had the same expectation for the freshwater model, where I was hoping to have to dim the light down, but I'm at 90-100% intensity most of the day already. However, the light produced is sufficient for almost any plant, you would have no problems trying to get plants to grow - however, you might get too much light at the centre of your tank, 2 units = lots of light.

What is your schedule like for your two units? Did you figure out your colour of choice and times?

Here's my 50x50x50 cm cube with the 8" mount, ecotech recommends 8" as a minimum.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

great tank. is it starfire glass?

I've note started running it yet and am waiting on the schedule of the guy at the LFS who has played with it. He'll export his settings and email over.

Its currently set to the standard template freshwater and focussed around the 6500 to 8000K range for most of the day with sunrise and sunset settings around 60% amping up to 95%-100% between 11 and 2pm.

What have you set at?

Bump:


Default said:


> Great looking tank.
> You would be perfectly fine with DHG, my cube is the same height as your tank and I have Monte Carlo as my carpet with several red plants as well.


PS - would love to see the planted setup of the tank!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

ropate said:


> great tank. is it starfire glass?
> 
> I've note started running it yet and am waiting on the schedule of the guy at the LFS who has played with it. He'll export his settings and email over.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it is starfire.

The stock template is pretty decent, I used it for about 5 days and plants reacted pretty well. I would highly recommend you play with it personally to get the schedule, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun customizing them.

I currently have mine set with one hour sunrise and sunset, if I recall correctly intensity increases from 0%-70%-90%-100% with a one your full burst midday, the schedule also has a 10% chance of clouds at two points.

Colour at the midday burst:
UV: 70
Royal blue: 35
Blue: 50
White: 100
Green: 95
Red: 100
The colours build up throughout the points in the day, but I have found this combination to be pretty great. It looks good and plants are growing good as well.

If you want more information feel free to ask away, try the colour out in the live demo and if you would like a file, just send me a PM.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Default said:


> Thank you, it is starfire.
> 
> The stock template is pretty decent, I used it for about 5 days and plants reacted pretty well. I would highly recommend you play with it personally to get the schedule, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun customizing them.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, will give it a go tonight when i connect the radeons up again! Would love the file if you can send it. will pm later


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

quick question - you have the midday around 15K for the light sp[ectrum, why's that?


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

ropate said:


> quick question - you have the midday around 15K for the light sp[ectrum, why's that?


I'm not so certain I trust ecotechs spectrum ratings.. Apparently going up 2% in uv shifted 5.5k to 15k. I tried lowering blues and still gave me ridiculous spectrum readings. I've had very good success with that spectrum so far, plants are growing fast and carpets are carpeting! I also wanted more blues since my tank was quite deep, I wanted the light to reach the bottom.

Here's a pic from today, the rotalas are doing very well under this light, aside from some algae I've noticed - which led me to lowering the intensity, the light is functioning great.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking great, Ok will try it out and see how I go. Just planted a day ago so going through some melt at the moment t but all up looking ok so far shot from today


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey mate, hows the tank going. Im all growing well but some serious algae problems so may need to loo at dropping intensity


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

ropate said:


> Hey mate, hows the tank going. Im all growing well but some serious algae problems so may need to loo at dropping intensity


Hey there,

My plants have been doing very well under these lights. There have been some algae growing, but I've been very busy and haven't been maintaining it like I wanted to. I have a lot of floaters in my tank - they exploded under these lights.. But if not I would definitely lower the intensity as well.

Any new pics?


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Check out aquariumlife. Have more on there


----------



## MrGlonass (Mar 21, 2015)

Default said:


> Thank you, it is starfire.
> 
> The stock template is pretty decent, I used it for about 5 days and plants reacted pretty well. I would highly recommend you play with it personally to get the schedule, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun customizing them.
> 
> ...


Good Morning.
It 'so much that I try this topic.
Intensity 70-90-100% emit different watts / liter.
How many liter your tank?
I have to adapt your values (I would try) to 60 liter, so I have to lower the intensity up to 60 watts / liter.
And 'correct? Thanks



ropate said:


> Looking great, Ok will try it out and see how I go. Just planted a day ago so going through some melt at the moment t but all up looking ok so far shot from today



As you've programmed the lamp? How many liter or gallons your tank?


----------

